
Interview with Reid Hoffman - rmason
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/31/business/reid-hoffman-linkedin-corner-office.html
======
temp99990
It leaves a bad taste in my mouth that Reid Hoffman, Jeff Weiner, DJ Patil et
al get to live their day to day without the reputation hit or scrutiny of FB
because LinkedIn is not as “sexy” a media target despite being notorious for
using the shadiest dark patterns in the industry and almost certainly
historically more cavalier with user data than either FB or Goog with the
lawsuits to back it up.

Edit: I added DJ Patil because he’s built a post-LinkedIn image as a champion
of data for good but as the chief data person at LinkedIn almost certainly was
the mastermind behind all the shady things LinkedIn ever did with user data.

~~~
sjg007
I am curious, what shady dark patterns, and what cavalier things have they
done with the data? I know there was a data breach but anything else?

~~~
temp99990
You can google for it...both the lawsuits around misuse of user data and their
notorious use of dark patterns

~~~
sjg007
You made the claim, so you should back it up. I can google lots of things
related to LinkedIn, but whatever I may find may not be exactly what you are
referencing.

~~~
skinnymuch
Looking up LinkedIn dark patterns will show you tons of stuff. Just alone on
HN you’ll find tons of stuff. It Is common enough on HN itself so I don’t
think the OP needs to back it up.

------
creaghpatr
Meddling in an Alabama election isn't exactly sitting on the sidelines.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/26/us/reid-hoffman-
alabama-e...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/26/us/reid-hoffman-alabama-
election-disinformation.html)

------
hugh4life
Reid Hoffman apologizes for funding a group that allegedly spread
misinformation in Alabama Senate race

[https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/26/reid-hoffman-apologizes-
for-...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/26/reid-hoffman-apologizes-for-his-role-
in-funding-misinformation.html)

~~~
alanlovestea
He is funding another one for 2020 election. The stealth startup is crating a
new campaign tool and only sells to one side of political spectrum.

------
tootahe45
I'm perfectly okay with him sitting on the sidelines if the alternative is him
paying people to spread fake news.

------
tzakrajs
Except Reid Hoffman is doing the ultimate in sideline sitting by supporting
milquetoast campaigns and candidates with small ideas. This article is a puff
piece where he manages to make no interesting or bold political claims. I am
going to hold our leaders to a higher standard.

PAY YOUR TAXES REID, THATS ALL WE NEED.

~~~
dang
Please don't use HN for political battle and please don't use uppercase for
emphasis. These are two of the site guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

~~~
tzakrajs
I would edit my comment however the site doesn't have such advanced
functionality.

~~~
dang
Comments can be edited until the edit window runs out (2 hours). It's
necessary for discussions to congeal after a while, because it's confusing to
readers and unfair to repliers when an earlier comment removes what a later
comment replied to. Allowing edits for a while, and then not, is the tradeoff
here.

If users want a comment edit after the window has expired, they can always
email us at hn@ycombinator.com.

------
mychael
I've never met anyone who admires Reid Hoffman.

~~~
dang
Maybe not, but please don't post unsubstantive comments here, and especially
not personal attacks.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
badrequest
.

~~~
dang
Maybe so, but please don't post unsubstantive comments here.

Edit: it looks like you've done it a lot, and we ban that sort of account. If
you're going to post here, could you please do it more thoughtfully from now
on?

~~~
GaryNumanVevo
dang, I don't know if you read your comment replies, or if you're even a
single person. Thanks for taking the time to moderate HN.

Even though I don't always agree with which comments get flagged / etc, I
appreciate you keeping unproductive comments to a minimum.

~~~
dang
I'm a person. I read them. I think Gary Numan is interesting too.

